# bit for edge gluing



## jerry.s (May 10, 2011)

Good evening all.

I'm not new to woodworking but new to the boards.

Traditionally I have jointed the edges of the boards that I needed in building panels for my project. I no longer have the jointer. So I have been looking at using the router table to accomplish this task.

I have been looking at both the finger joint bit and the different glue joint bits. 

The stock that I will be using is 3/4”x 4” x18” S4S. Once the boards have joined I will be hand cutting dove tails on the end grain.

I am looking more at the adjustable finger joint bit because the glue surface is greater. 

Opinions?

JerryS


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome Jerry.

It is true that the finger type bits will give you more surface area, but for ease of use, I would go with the "reversible" type bits.

Freud Reversible Glue Joint Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools

You can buy a "cheap" one on ebay, to see if you like the joint. Then spend for a higher quality one if you will be doing many of these. 

Mike


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Glue joint cutter (especially with no jointer) is the cutter of choice here.
It joints and cuts the profile in one shot. An offset fence is essentail, however.
The finger joint tool should not be in the router bit inventory.
Way too dangerous, preposterous setup, best done with an offset fence and uses 5x as much power as a glue-joint cutter. Another cutter robbed from the shaper armamentarium; should never have become a router bit. Some other options.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Quillman said:


> The finger joint tool should not be in the router bit inventory.


Really? 

This is the first time I've heard that.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I suggest the T & G router bit set,very easy to setup and use, very strong joint..


http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-...534378689?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e64748cc1

Plus any matched router bit set can be used to do the same job and most are easy to setup and use..like the R & P sets


===


----------



## jerry.s (May 10, 2011)

mpbc48 said:


> Welcome Jerry.
> 
> It is true that the finger type bits will give you more surface area, but for ease of use, I would go with the "reversible" type bits.
> 
> ...


This seems to be a winner. I have read the instruction and it is a very simple set up, and there are no parts to lose or the chance of it coming apart.:fie:

jerry


----------

